# by fair means or foul



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2011)

Γεια σας και πάλι από μένα. Έπεσα που λέτε τυχαία πάνω σε έναν ιδιωματισμό που λέει *By fair means or foul*
σε έναν υπότιτλο πάλι. Ωστόσο βρήκα τον αγγλικό του ορισμό που είναι: *if you try to achieve something by fair means or foul, you use any method you can to achieve it, even if it is not honest or fair He was determined to become senator, by fair means or foul. *http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/by+fair+means+or+foul
*
Εγώ το μετέφρασα: Με οποιονδήποτε δυνατό τρόπο, με οποιοδήποτε κόστος ίσως και το κίνησε Γη και ουρανό για να μάθεις πού είναι*
*
Where is being questioned Yoon Hae In?

I've tried but I couldn't find out

By *any* fair means *of* or foul, find out immediately.*


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Το αντίστοιχο είναι «με κάθε θεμιτό και αθέμιτο τρόπο». Να σκεφτούμε και κάτι πιο πιασάρικο όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2011)

Εδώ:

Κόψε τον λαιμό σου να τον βρεις.
Δεν με νοιάζει πώς, βρες τον!


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Raiden said:


> [...]*
> Εγώ το μετέφρασα: Με οποιονδήποτε δυνατό τρόπο, με οποιοδήποτε κόστος ίσως και το κίνησε Γη και ουρανό για να μάθεις πού είναι*
> *
> Where is being questioned Yoon Hae In?
> ...



Το _με οποιονδήποτε δυνατό τρόπο _περιλαμβάνει το νόημα της φράσης, είναι όμως πιο γενικό και δεν δίνει την αναγκαία έμφαση στο θεμιτό ή αθέμιτο που τονίζει το αγγλικό, αντιστοιχεί δηλαδή στο "by any means possible". 
Για το _κίνησε γη και ουρανό _ισχύουν τα ίδια, μόνο που είναι πιο παραστατικό και έντονο, και θα μου πήγαινε περισσότερο στο "move mountains (to achieve something)". 
Το _με οποιοδήποτε κόστος _(ή τίμημα) ή το παρόμοιο _πάση θυσία _μετατοπίζει το βάρος από τον τρόπο / το μέσο στις συνέπειες αυτού του τρόπου και θα το κρατούσα για το "at any cost / price". 

Εκτός από το _με κάθε θεμιτό και αθέμιτο τρόπο_ του Νικέλ, κάτι πιο πιασάρικο δεν σκέφτομαι τώρα, παρά μόνο κλασικά όπως το _με κάθε τρόπο, νόμιμο ή παράνομο / νόμιμο ή όχι_ κ.τ.τ.


Στην πρώτη πρόταση του παραδείγματός σου, μου φαίνεται ότι η σύνταξη πάσχει. 
Επίσης στην τρίτη πρόταση, αυτή που συζητάμε, νομίζω πως αντί του "By any means of foul", θα έπρεπε να είναι "By fair means or foul", αλλιώς πάσχει και αυτή. Διορθώνω και τον τίτλο "By fair means *of* foul" στο σωστό "By fair means *or* foul".


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Τα αγγλικά είναι κορεάτικες μεταφράσεις κορεάτικων κειμένων. Γι' αυτό και οι κορέοι.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τα αγγλικά είναι κορεάτικες μεταφράσεις κορεάτικων κειμένων. Γι' αυτό και οι κορέοι.



Koρέοι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

...
@Raiden: *κοριοί*.

@Nickel: Πάλι καλά που είναι κορέοι και τους τσακάμε, γιατί δε θα μου πήγαινε να λιώσω τα όμορφα πετεινά, the fair fowl :scared::







All creatures great and small, by fair means and fowl.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2011)

daeman said:


> Επίσης στην τρίτη πρόταση, αυτή που συζητάμε, νομίζω πως αντί του "By any means of foul", θα έπρεπε να είναι "By fair means or foul", αλλιώς πάσχει και αυτή. Διορθώνω και τον τίτλο "By fair means *of* foul" στο σωστό "By fair means *or* foul".



Ναι σωστά την έγραψα λάθος σε εκείνο το σημείο.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2011)

Ναι αλλά κορέοι όμως γιατί; Οι ποιοι; Αυτοί που μετέφρασαν τα κορέατικα κείμενα στα αγγλικά; Έτσι λέγονται οι μεταφραστές;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Ναι αλλά κορέοι όμως γιατί; Οι ποιοι; Αυτοί που μετέφρασαν τα κορέατικα κείμενα στα αγγλικά; Έτσι λέγονται οι μεταφραστές;



Τα σφάλματα στο κορεατομεταφρασμένο (ο θεός να το κάνει) αγγλικό κείμενο υποθέτω ότι εννοούσε ο Νικέλ με τους κορέους / κοριούς (bugs) και δεν άφησε βέβαια ανεκμετάλλευτη την ευκαιρία για λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Σωστά με ερμηνεύει ο σύντεκνος. Έκανα μεγάλο λογοπαικτικό ταξίδι, αλλά παραταύτα κάποιοι ακολουθούν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σωστά με ερμηνεύει ο σύντεκνος. Έκανα μεγάλο λογοπαικτικό ταξίδι, αλλά παραταύτα κάποιοι ακολουθούν.



My teacher I'd try to follow by any means of fowl!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2011)

E όχι ρε παιδιά, μια χαρά είναι το κείμενο δεν έχω συναντήσει, αρκετές παγίδες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2011)

Raiden said:


> E όχι ρε παιδιά, μια χαρά είναι το κείμενο δεν έχω συναντήσει, αρκετές παγίδες.





Raiden said:


> Where *is being questioned Yoon Hae* In?


:scared::down::)


----------

